# Gotta Brag



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I shot a 256/300 tonight, haven't shot my bow since fall of 2007...

I think I won a free shoot next time I go for the best of the day. Was a couple guys left out there so maybe someone done better but... I might get lucky.

I didn't shoot any warm-up shots either


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Sure hope you saved at least one good shot for Oct. 1!
Congrats....you did good!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I think I done good too  I know some guys can shoot 280-300 but I didn't know the targets at all and was guessing where the 11 spot was on most of them. 


I also did better then the guy using a Monster who has been shooting the course every week since May lol... that made my day 


Better luck next week Ray


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

nice! thatll sure make ya feel good!


----------



## P.U.Tarsel (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## analogdog (Nov 5, 2009)

I always shoot better when I don't pressure myself... especially if i don't expect perfection... just breathe and let muscle memory happen.


----------

